# New from Michigan :)



## Jasmin (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello, I am a Mom of 3, Married to my best friend  ( also born and raised in germany!)

I am trying to get into Bow .... not too hunt but too Target Shoot. My Boys both enjoy Bow's and I thought it was time for me to get a Bow. 
I also won the Raffle Bow here ( longbow)  Which will be a present to my oldest Son. He is so exited!!

We enjoy Camping, BBq-ing, Camp Fires, Beer :darkbeer:, old Cuda's, old cars shows, being with friends.... 

Mike (hubby) and younger son Luke go Hunting with Guns. And the Boy got his first Deer last year !! 

Well thats all Folks  Nice too meet all of ya !!!


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!! Congradulations on your bow also! Was that the Hunt of a Lifetime bow? If so, thank you for supporting!

Cameron


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Jasmin. Have fun here.


----------



## bill40 (Oct 8, 2005)

HI from Michigan as well and Welcome to Archery Talk....


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:

Congrats on your bow!


----------



## Jasmin (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it was  the Hunt of a Life time. Never thought I win anything ....first time ever !! 

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

we're all here for a good time. have fun. welcome to at


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wie Gehts !!!

From Michigan !!!


----------



## lorit1964 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Hello*

Welcome :welcome: to AT great to see another Michigander join the ranks!
Congrats on winning the bow. :greenwithenvy:
my luck is never that good 
Great to have you hear and enjoy the site


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome to Archerytalk.com! :grin:

Glad to have another Michigander on here! 

What part of Mid-Michigan are you from? I am near the Bay City area myself.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk!
__________________:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

welcome to AT!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Jasmin (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy cow man from Michigan!! Cool


We are about 15 Miles West of Clare. Little town called *Lake* ( not Lake city!!)

Stuka, Danke mir gehts gut. Und Ihnen?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## Jasmin (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you all. I think this place is pretty cool


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome

Mikie


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

WELCOME agin.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

